# سؤال عن الوصية الثانية



## Last_Day (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة##############
حرر بواسطة المشرف
اتلي الصلاة على نبيك في بيتك وليس في بيت غيرك. 

فلي سؤال بحثت عنه كثيرا ولكني لم اجد الاجابة عنه فأرجو من السادة الاعضاء الرد علي سؤالي 
في الوصية الثانية من الوصايا العشر التي اتت كالاتي 

لا تصنع تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة لما هو موجود في الجنة

ولكني اجد انكم تخالفون ذلك بصنع التماثيل التي تمثل الله في اقانيمه الثلاثة سواء كانت اب او ابن 
او حتي الحمامة التي تمثل الروح القدس اليس بذالك تخالفون الوصية الثانية اسئل الله ان يهديكم ويهديني الي الطريق الصواب 

##############

حرر الكلام الزائد بواسطة المشرف


----------



## apostle.paul (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*طيب كويس اوى
اتفضل قولى ايه الفرق بين كلمتين باليونانى
مورفىμορφή
وايقونεἰκών 
وبعدين ندخل فى العبرى علشان نوضح الفهم الصحيح للموضوع
الفرق بين تلات كلمات 
تموناهתּמנה
بيسيلפּסל
تسيليمצלם
اتفضل قولى الفرق بين الكلمتين اليونانى
والفرق بين التلات كلمات عبرية وساعتها هتلاقى نفسك جاوبت على نفسك وان مفيش كسر للوصية واحنا متمسيكن بوصايا الهنا الى اقصى حد 
اتفضل جاوب ولو متعرفش قولى وانا اوضحلك
*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رجاء من الاخوة ترك الموضوع لى قليلا وسانهيه فى كلام بسيط 
ومنتظر ردك ياعزيزى لكى نبدا 
مادة الرد ماخذوة من رد الدكتور الرائع هولى بايبل انا هكتبه بتنسيق شوية لكى تسنح الفرصة لاى احد ان تصل له الفكرة بوضوح
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10290


----------



## apostle.paul (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*طيب هو واضح ان الاخ بصق موضوع حمضان من مواضيع تافهه لا تحمل اى فكر وجرى فهنشرح ببساطة مفهوم الايقون واختلافها عن كلمة مورفى 
كلمة مورفى مبدئيا**μορφη
تعنى صورة الطبيعة والجوهر
وذكرت فى الكتاب المقدس فى رسالى فيلبى
**6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ*
*وايضا فى الرسالة الثانية لكورنثوس*
*الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ إِلهُ هذَا الدَّهْرِ قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لِئَلاَّ تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ*
*نص فيلبى باليونانى*
*ΠΡΟΣ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΗΣΙΟΥΣ 2:6 Greek NT: Westcott / Hort, UBS4 Variants 
**ὃς ἐν μορφῇ θεοῦ ὑπάρχων οὐχ ἁρπαγμὸν ἡγήσατο τὸ εἶναι ἴσα θεῷ*,
*وترجمت فى الانجليزية form فى طبيعته وليس رسم خارجى فقط*
*New American Standard Bible (©1995)
who, although He existed in the form of God, did not regard equality with God a thing to be grasped*,
*او nature طبيعة*
*Weymouth New Testament
Although from the beginning He had the nature of God He did not reckon His equality with God a treasure to be tightly grasped*.
*كلمة مورفى من القواميس اليونانية توضح المعنى بوضوح*

*G3444*
*μορφή*
*morphē*
*Thayer Definition:*
*the form** by which a person or thing strikes the vision*


*G3444*
*μορφή*
*morphē*
_*mor-fay’*_
*Perhaps from the base of **G3313** (through the idea of *_*adjustment*_* of parts); *_*shape*_*; figuratively *_*nature:*_* - form.*

*دا بالنسبة لكلمة مورفى اللى بتدل على صورة شخص بطبيعته وجوهره
وقيل عن المسيح الابن انه مورفى ثيؤس اى طبيعة وجوهر الله الظاهر لنا 
فهو الصورة اللحمية ليهوه الذى نعبده
كدا لغاية دلوقتى واضح*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*الكلمة الثانية كلمة ايقون
**لان الناموس اذ له ظل الخيرات العتيدة لا نفس صورة الاشياء                  لا يقدر ابدا بنفس الذبائح كل سنة التي يقدمونها على الدوام ان                  يكمل الذين يتقدمون *
*هنا الكلمة اليونانى مختلفى عن مورفى الذى قيلت عن المسيح هنا الكلمة ايقون يعنى رسم خارجى بيعبر فقط عن شئ معين ولا يعبر عن ذات او طبيعة او جوهر *
*ΠΡΟΣ ΕΒΡΑΙΟΥΣ 10:1 Greek NT: Westcott / Hort, UBS4 Variants 
**Σκιὰν γὰρ ἔχων ὁ νόμος τῶν μελλόντων ἀγαθῶν, οὐκ αὐτὴν τὴν εἰκόνα τῶν πραγμάτων, κατ' ἐνιαυτὸν ταῖς αὐταῖς θυσίαις ἃς προσφέρουσιν εἰς τὸ διηνεκὲς οὐδέποτε δύνανται / δύναται τοὺς προσερχομένους τελειῶσα*ι·
*وترجمت فى الانلجليزية image صورة خارجية *
*King James Bible
For the law having a shadow of good things to come, and not the very image of the things, can never with those sacrifices which they offered year by year continually make the comers thereunto perfect.*

*American King James Version
For the law having a shadow of good things to come, and not the very image of the things, can never with those sacrifices which they offered year by year continually make the comers thereunto perfect*.
*وكلمة ايقون من قاموس سترونج
**G1504
From G1503; a likeness, that is, (literally) statue, profile, or (figuratively) representation, resemblance: - image.*
*ثاير*
*1) an image, figure, likeness
1a) an image of the things (the heavenly things)
1a1) used of the moral likeness of renewed men to God
1a2) the image of the Son of God, into which true Christians are transformed, is likeness not only to the heavenly body, but also to the most holy and blessed state of mind, which Christ possesses
1b) the image of one
1b1) one in whom the likeness of any one is seen
1b2) applied to man on account of his power of command
1b3) to Christ on account of his divine nature and absolute moral excellence*
*فواضح الفرق بين الكلمتين اليونانى 
مورفى التى تعنى الطبيعة والكيان وقد اطلق على المسيح انه صورة الله اى طبيعة الله وصورة جوهره ورسم اقنومه 
فنحن نعبد المسيح مورفى ثيؤس الصورة اللحمية لله الغير مدرك
امام الايقون فهو رسم خارجى فقط لشئ لكن لا يحمل فى طياته اى معنى لتكوين الهى او طبيعة الهية فهو فقط رسم خارجى يعبر فقط عن شخص او مومقف معين وهذا لايعبد مطلقا هذا فقط رسم خارجى يسمى بالكتابة التصويرية icongarphy*
*لغاية كدا كويس علشان ننقل للمعانى العبرية وتوضحيها فى الوصية *


----------



## Last_Day (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الكلمة الثانية كلمة ايقون
> **لان الناموس اذ له ظل الخيرات العتيدة لا نفس صورة الاشياء                  لا يقدر ابدا بنفس الذبائح كل سنة التي يقدمونها على الدوام ان                  يكمل الذين يتقدمون *
> *هنا الكلمة اليونانى مختلفى عن مورفى الذى قيلت عن المسيح هنا الكلمة ايقون يعنى رسم خارجى بيعبر فقط عن شئ معين ولا يعبر عن ذات او طبيعة او جوهر *
> *ΠΡΟΣ ΕΒΡΑΙΟΥΣ 10:1 greek nt: Westcott / hort, ubs4 variants
> ...



عزيزي انا لم اقل لك انك تعبد تلك الصور حتي تشرح لي انك تعبد الصورة اللحمية لجسد يهوه انا اقول لك ان الوصبة تقول لا تصنع تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة لما هو موجود في الجنة وانت تصنع صور لله 
انت لا تعبدها ولكنك تصور الله  في شكل انت تؤمن بأن الله هو المسيح وها انت تصور المسيح وتصور الاب علي هيئة ذالك الرجل الكبير في السن الذي ظهر للمسيح عندما كان يعمد  انت حقا لم تعبدها ولكنك تصورها وبهذا انت تخالف الوصية  وشكرا لردك يا استاذ شمس ويا ريت الموضوع يأخد شكل سلمي احنا مش في حرب انت من واجبك تفهمني دينك وبشكرك مرة تانية انك رديت


----------



## apostle.paul (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*كويس اوى اذن وصلنا من تحليل الكلمات اليونانية لمورفى و ايقون اننا نعبد صورة يهوه بالجسد يسوع المسيح الذى هو مورفى ثيؤس اى اقنوم ظهور يهوه وصورته وطبيعته الجالس عن يمين العظمة فى الاقداس
ولا نعبد ايقون يعبر عن رسم وشكل خارجى لشخصية او حدث او موقف
فى مشكة لحد الان علشان ندخل فى تحليل الكلمات العبرية فى الوصية الثانية 
ياريت تتابع معايا *


----------



## Last_Day (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يا استاذ شمس للمرة التانية انا عارف والله انك مش بتعبد صور انا مش سؤ الي  عن انك بتعبد صور انا سؤالي كان 
الوصية التانية بتقوللا تصنع تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة لما هو موجود في الجنة   او بمعني ادق لا اتصنع صور لله فهو الموجود في الجنة  وعلشان ما الخبطش الموضوع بلاش صورة سيدنا عيسي خلينا في صورة الاب انت بتصور صورة الاب صح اذا كان جوابك صح  يبقي انت كده خالفت الوصية التانية  لسبب بسيط  ان الاب علي حسب اعتقادكم 
قد خلق الانسان علي صورته  بمعني ان الصورة الي انت بتحطها في الكنيسة والتي تمثل الاب والابن والروح القدس او الايقونة التي تمثلهم  اليس بهذا تمثل الله في صورة او ايقونة انت تصورها وهذا يخالف الوصية 
فالوصية لم تقل ان لا تعبد الصور بل قالت لا تصنع تمثلا ولا صورة لما هو موجود في الجنة اي الله الموجود في الجنة لا تصنع له صورة  وانا متواصل معاك وجزاك الله


----------



## apostle.paul (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*فى تحليل الكلمات العبرية هنفرق ايضا بيت ثلاث كلمات 
تموناه ومعانها صورة تعبد كاله
بيسيل ومعناها تثمال يعبد كاله
وتسيليم وتعنى صورة شخص معين *
*4 لاَ تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، وَلاَ صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ، وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ.*
*5 لاَ تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلاَ تَعْبُدْهُنَّ، لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ*
*وفى العبرية *
*לֹא תַעֲשֶׂה־לְךָ פֶסֶל וְכָל־תְּמוּנָה אֲשֶׁר בַּשָּׁמַיִם מִמַּעַל וַאֲשֶׁר בָּאָרֶץ מִתָּחַת וַאֲשֶׁר בַּמַּיִם מִתַּחַת לָאָרֶץ׃
ومن قاموس سترونج
* [FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*t*[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*e*[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*mûnâh  t*[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*e*[/FONT][FONT=TITUS Cyberbit Basic, serif]*mûnâh*[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]_*tem-oo-naw',*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif][/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*tem-oo-naw'*_[/FONT]
  [FONT=Georgia, serif]*From *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*H4327*[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*; *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*something*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif][/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*portioned*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]* (that is, *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*fashioned*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*) out, as a *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*shape*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*, that is, (indefinitely) *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*phantom*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*, or (specifically) *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*embodiment*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]*, or (figuratively) *[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]_*manifestation*_[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, serif]* (of favor): - image, likeness, similitude.*[/FONT]
*لكن الاهم ماهى استخدامات كلمة تموناه فى العهد القديم 
*
[FONT=Georgia, serif]*فى تحليل الكلمة فى العهد القديم استخدمت كلمة تموناه للتعبير عن صورة تعبد كاله اليك بعض الامثلة 
*[/FONT]
*إِذَا وَلدْتُمْ أَوْلاداً وَأَحفَاداً وَأَطَلتُمُ الزَّمَانَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَفَسَدْتُمْ وَصَنَعْتُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً صُورَةَ شَيْءٍ مَا وَفَعَلتُمُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ لِإِغَاظَتِهِ*
*لِئَلا تَفْسُدُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً صُورَةَ مِثَالٍ مَا شِبْهَ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى*





*والكلمة تستخدم ايضا عن صورة الله او شبه الله اليك بعض الاعداد*
*فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ**. **وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ**. **فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟*​*
**פֶּה אֶל־פֶּה אֲדַבֶּר־בֹּו וּמַרְאֶה וְלֹא בְחִידֹת וּתְמֻנַת יְהוָה יַבִּיט וּמַדּוּעַ לֹא יְרֵאתֶם לְדַבֵּר בְּעַבְדִּי בְמֹשֶׁה׃
تموناه كصورة الله او شبه الله 
فالله يقصد فى الوصية الثانية اننا لا نصنع صورة او تمثال يمثل اله ونعبد هذة الصورة او التمثال كاله 
وليس صورة تعبر عن شخص او موقف يعبر عن رسم تصويرى فقط لا يحمل فى طياته او معنى انه اله يعبد 
ندخل فى كلمة تانية تمثال 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 نوفمبر 2010)

> فالوصية لم تقل ان لا تعبد الصور بل قالت لا تصنع تمثلا ولا صورة لما هو موجود في الجنة اي الله الموجود في الجنة لا تصنع له صورة وانا متواصل معاك وجزاك الله


*غلط الوصية قالت اننا لا نعبد هذة الصورة كاله *
*4 لاَ تَصْنَعْ لَكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتًا، وَلاَ صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتُ، وَمَا فِي الْمَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ.*
*5 لاَ تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلاَ تَعْبُدْهُنَّ، لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ*
*فالوصية عن عبادة صورة او تمثال يمثل اله نعبده ونسجد له
وليس الله ضد الفن التصويرى  icongraphyياعزيزى وساثبت لك من ادلة من العهد القديم نفسه ان الله امر موسى بنحت تابوت العهد واشياء اخرى فيها فن تصويرى ولها رموز سماوية الموضوع لم ينتهى بعد 
الوصية ليست ضد الفن التصويرى الوصية تختص بانى لا اصنع صورة او تمثال واقدم له العبادة كاله **كما فعل اسرائيل وعبدوا العجل الذى صنعوه بيديهم واعتبروه الها*


> قد خلق الانسان علي صورته بمعني ان الصورة الي انت بتحطها في الكنيسة والتي تمثل الاب والابن والروح القدس او الايقونة التي تمثلهم اليس بهذا تمثل الله في صورة او ايقونة انت تصورها وهذا يخالف الوصية


*لا لم اخالف الوصية لان الايقونة رسم خارجى فقط ولا يحمل فى طياته اى معنى انه ذات الهية او كيان الهى يعبد
الله ليس ضد الفن التصويرى 
ثالثا الايقونة اللى حضرتك بتقول عليها 
اسمها ايقونة السئوفانيا او ايقونة الظهور الالهى وهو المسيح فى نهر الاردن بيعمده يوحنا المعمدان وفى شعاع نور فى السما ونازل الروح القدس على شكل حمامة *




​*فهذة ليست اله يعبد هذة فن تصويرى يوضح معمودية المسيح وصوت الاب الذى شهد لابنه الحبيب وامتلاء الابن بالروح القدس جسديا 
لم نصنع صورة او تمثال نسجد له ونعبده بل صنعنا صورة تصويرية لمعمودية المسيح وايماننا يقول بان المسيح هو صورة الله الجوهرية اللحمية الجالس فى السماء عن يمين العظمة*


> خلينا في صورة الاب انت بتصور صورة الاب صح اذا كان جوابك صح


*لا الاب ملوش صورة تصويرية لان الله لم يره احد قط صور المجد الالهى هى صورة المسيح الابن الذى هو صورة الله ورسم جوهره
الصورة اللى فيها واحد عجوز شايل طفل صغير ويقولك دا الاب ودا الابن دى صورة خرافية غير طقسية وغلط نهائيا 
صورة الله الملك او صورة المسيح البنتكراطور  ضابط الكل هى دى*




*تحب اكمل تحليل الكلمات العبرية ولا الصورة وضحت لحضرتك*
*فى كلام كتير لسه عايز اقوله*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2010)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*ناتى لكلمة مهمة جدا هى كلمة تسيلم 
والتى تعنى صورة حسنة لشخص او صورة جيدة ولا تحمل معنى عبادة 
مثال*
*فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ*
*וַיִּבְרָא אֱלֹהִים אֶת־הָאָדָם בְּצַלְמֹו בְּצֶלֶם אֱלֹהִים בָּרָא אֹתֹו זָכָר וּנְקֵבָה בָּרָא אֹתָם׃*
*وهنا تعنى صورة ادبية للانسان على مثال الله وليس صورة تعبد كاله *
*فالله نفسه صنع صورة ادبيه له وطبعها فى الانسان بطريقة نسبية 
**وهنا فى الترجمة السبعينة ترجمت ايقون*
*Genesis 1:27 Greek OT: Septuagint with Diacritics
καὶ ἐποίησεν ὁ θεὸς τὸν ἄνθρωπον κατ' εἰκόνα θεοῦ ἐποίησεν αὐτόν ἄρσεν καὶ θῆλυ ἐποίησεν αὐτούς*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*ناتى لامثلة من العهد القديم على امر الله لموسى النبى بصنع اشياء بفن تصويرى تمثل الاقداس الحقيقية فى السماء 
تابوت العهد
*

*وَتَصْنَعُ 			كَرُوبَيْنِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ**. 			**صَنْعَةَ 			خِرَاطَةٍ تَصْنَعُهُمَا عَلَى طَرَفَيِ 			الْغِطَاءِ**.*
*وَتَصْنَعُ 			حِجَابًا مِنْ أَسْمَانْجُونِيٍّ 			وَأُرْجُوَانٍ وَقِرْمِزٍ وَبُوصٍ 			مَبْرُومٍ**. 			**صَنْعَةَ 			حَائِكٍ حَاذِق يَصْنَعُهُ بِكَرُوبِيمَ*
*



*
*فهل هذا ضد الوصية الثانية ام الذى امر بصنعه هو الله نفسه وله رموز ودلالات سماوية ساذكرها فيما بعد
*​*ثانيا الحية النحاسية الذى اذا لدغ ونظر اليها شخص يبرأ*

 
*فَقَالَ 			الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى**: 			«**اصْنَعْ 			لَكَ حَيَّةً مُحْرِقَةً وَضَعْهَا 			عَلَى رَايَةٍ، فَكُلُّ مَنْ لُدِغَ 			وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهَا يَحْيَ*




*والمسيح اكد انه كما رفع موسى الحية فى البرية هكذا يرفع ابن الانسان لكى كل من يؤمن بيه ينال الحياة والشفاء
فهل هذا صنم يعبد والله نفسه امر بصناعته*
*وَكَمَا 			رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي 			الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ 			يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ*
*ثالثا هيكل الرب صنع فيه كروبيم من خشب *
*وَعَمِلَ 			فِي الْمِحْرَابِ كَرُوبَيْنِ مِنْ 			خَشَبِ الزَّيْتُونِ، عُلُوُّ الْوَاحِدِ 			عَشَرُ أَذْرُعٍ
*

*وَجَمِيعُ 			حِيطَانِ الْبَيْتِ فِي مُسْتَدِيرِهَا 			رَسَمَهَا نَقْشًا بِنَقْرِ كَرُوبِيمَ 			وَنَخِيل وَبَرَاعِمِ زُهُورٍ مِنْ 			دَاخِل وَمِنْ خَارِجٍ**.*

 
*وَنَحَتَ 			كَرُوبِيمَ وَنَخِيلاً وَبَرَاعِمَ 			زُهُورٍ، وَغَشَّاهَا بِذَهَبٍ مُطَرَّق 			عَلَى الْمَنْقُوشِ*
*فهل الكروبيم المنقوش على اجدران هيكل الرب هى اصنام تعبد*
*ودى صورة توضيحية للهيكل **فى العهد القديم*




​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*ويشوع بن نون نفسه كان يسجد امام تابوب العهد الذى كان يعبر عن حضور الله فى خيمة الاجتماع ويصلى
**فَمَزَّقَ يَشُوعُ ثِيَابَهُ وَسَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ أَمَامَ تَابُوتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ، هُوَ وَشُيُوخُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَوَضَعُوا تُرَابًا عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ.*
*7 وَقَالَ يَشُوعُ: «آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! لِمَاذَا عَبَّرْتَ هذَا الشَّعْبَ الأُرْدُنَّ تَعْبِيرًا لِكَيْ تَدْفَعَنَا إِلَى يَدِ الأَمُورِيِّينَ لِيُبِيدُونَا؟ لَيْتَنَا ارْتَضَيْنَا وَسَكَنَّا فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ.*
*8 أَسْأَلُكَ يَا سَيِّدُ: مَاذَا أَقُولُ بَعْدَمَا حَوَّلَ إِسْرَائِيلُ قَفَاهُ أَمَامَ أَعْدَائِهِ؟*
*فلم يعتبر اليهود ماامرهم الله نفسه بصنعه اصناما منحوتا  يعبدوها بل فن تصويرى له ددلالات عميقة لكل من يعرف قيمته 
فنحن لم ولن نكسر اى وصية لالهنا الحى ولم نصنع تمثالا او صورة اعتبرناها اله وقدمنا لها عبادة وكنائسنا مزينة بالايقونات التى تعتبر رسم خارجى لمواقف انجليلة كتابية او قديسين وشهداء لهم مكانة روحية عميقة 
فهو فن تصويرى لا اكثر ولا اقل 
وكل مافى الكنيسة من ايقونات دشنت بالميرون وخصصت لبيعة الله 
لاهى اصنام ولا هى حجارة نلف حواليها ونتجه شطرها عندما نصلى 
لايوجد لدينا بيوت اصنام واحجار صماء نحج اليها كالوثنين ونظبط اتجاهنا عليها لكى يتقبل مننا صلاتنا *


----------



## Last_Day (3 نوفمبر 2010)

لا خلاص الصورة وضحت جزاك الله خيرا ده بس الي كنت عايز افهمه


----------



## apostle.paul (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*علشان نبقى وفينا الموضوع ايضا هناك دلالات لتابوت العهد سماوية وهكذا امر الله موسى النبى ان يصنعه كما يقول له كظل للاقداس الحقيقية
** ثُمَّ الْعَهْدُ الأَوَّلُ كَانَ لَهُ أَيْضًا فَرَائِضُ خِدْمَةٍ وَالْقُدْسُ الْعَالَمِيُّ،*
*2 لأَنَّهُ نُصِبَ الْمَسْكَنُ الأَوَّلُ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «الْقُدْسُ» الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ الْمَنَارَةُ، وَالْمَائِدَةُ، وَخُبْزُ التَّقْدِمَةِ.*
*3 وَوَرَاءَ الْحِجَابِ الثَّانِي الْمَسْكَنُ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «قُدْسُ الأَقْدَاسِ»*
*4 فِيهِ مِبْخَرَةٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، وَتَابُوتُ الْعَهْدِ مُغَشًّى مِنْ كُلِّ جِهَةٍ بِالذَّهَبِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ قِسْطٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ فِيهِ الْمَنُّ، وَعَصَا هَارُونَ الَّتِي أَفْرَخَتْ، وَلَوْحَا الْعَهْدِ.*
*5 وَفَوْقَهُ كَرُوبَا الْمَجْدِ مُظَلِّلَيْنِ الْغِطَاءَ. أَشْيَاءُ لَيْسَ لَنَا الآنَ أَنْ نَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا بِالتَّفْصِيلِ.*
*6 ثُمَّ إِذْ صَارَتْ هذِهِ مُهَيَّأَةً هكَذَا، يَدْخُلُ الْكَهَنَةُ إِلَى الْمَسْكَنِ الأَوَّلِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، صَانِعِينَ الْخِدْمَةَ.*
*7 وَأَمَّا إِلَى الثَّانِي فَرَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطْ مَرَّةً فِي السَّنَةِ، لَيْسَ بِلاَ دَمٍ يُقَدِّمُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَعَنْ جَهَالاَتِ الشَّعْبِ،*
*8 مُعْلِنًا الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهذَا أَنَّ طَرِيقَ الأَقْدَاسِ لَمْ يُظْهَرْ بَعْدُ، مَا دَامَ الْمَسْكَنُ الأَوَّلُ لَهُ إِقَامَةٌ،*
*9 الَّذِي هُوَ رَمْزٌ لِلْوَقْتِ الْحَاضِرِ، الَّذِي فِيهِ تُقَدَّمُ قَرَابِينُ وَذَبَائِحُ، لاَ يُمْكِنُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الضَّمِيرِ أَنْ تُكَمِّلَ الَّذِي يَخْدِمُ،*
*10 وَهِيَ قَائِمَةٌ بِأَطْعِمَةٍ وَأَشْرِبَةٍ وَغَسَلاَتٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ وَفَرَائِضَ جَسَدِيَّةٍ فَقَطْ، مَوْضُوعَةٍ إِلَى وَقْتِ الإِصْلاَحِ.*
*11 وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ، وَهُوَ قَدْ جَاءَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ لِلْخَيْرَاتِ الْعَتِيدَةِ، فَبِالْمَسْكَنِ الأَعْظَمِ وَالأَكْمَلِ، غَيْرِ الْمَصْنُوعِ بِيَدٍ، أَيِ الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ هذِهِ الْخَلِيقَةِ،*
*12 وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُول، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيًّا.*
*13 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ دَمُ ثِيرَانٍ وَتُيُوسٍ وَرَمَادُ عِجْلَةٍ مَرْشُوشٌ عَلَى الْمُنَجَّسِينَ، يُقَدِّسُ إِلَى طَهَارَةِ الْجَسَدِ،*
*14 فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ للهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَال مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللهَ الْحَيَّ!*
*15 وَلأَجْلِ هذَا هُوَ وَسِيطُ عَهْدٍ جَدِيدٍ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الْمَدْعُوُّونَ ­ إِذْ صَارَ مَوْتٌ لِفِدَاءِ التَّعَدِّيَاتِ الَّتِي فِي الْعَهْدِ الأَوَّلِ ­ يَنَالُونَ وَعْدَ الْمِيرَاثِ الأَبَدِيِّ.*
*16 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ تُوجَدُ وَصِيَّةٌ، يَلْزَمُ بَيَانُ مَوْتِ الْمُوصِي.*
*17 لأَنَّ الْوَصِيَّةَ ثَابِتَةٌ عَلَى الْمَوْتى، إِذْ لاَ قُوَّةَ لَهَا الْبَتَّةَ مَا دَامَ الْمُوصِي حَيًّا.*
*18 فَمِنْ ثَمَّ الأَوَّلُ أَيْضًا لَمْ يُكَرَّسْ بِلاَ دَمٍ،*
*19 لأَنَّ مُوسَى بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَ جَمِيعَ الشَّعْبِ بِكُلِّ وَصِيَّةٍ بِحَسَبِ النَّامُوسِ، أَخَذَ دَمَ الْعُجُولِ وَالتُّيُوسِ، مَعَ مَاءٍ، وَصُوفًا قِرْمِزِيًّا وَزُوفَا، وَرَشَّ الْكِتَابَ نَفْسَهُ وَجَمِيعَ الشَّعْبِ،*
*20 قَائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ دَمُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي أَوْصَاكُمُ اللهُ بِهِ».*
*21 وَالْمَسْكَنَ أَيْضًا وَجَمِيعَ آنِيَةِ الْخِدْمَةِ رَشَّهَا كَذلِكَ بِالدَّمِ.*
*22 وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ تَقْرِيبًا يَتَطَهَّرُ حَسَبَ النَّامُوسِ بِالدَّمِ، وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ!*
*23 فَكَانَ يَلْزَمُ أَنَّ أَمْثِلَةَ الأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ تُطَهَّرُ بِهذِهِ، وَأَمَّا السَّمَاوِيَّاتُ عَيْنُهَا، فَبِذَبَائِحَ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ هذِهِ.*
*24 لأَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ إِلَى أَقْدَاسٍ مَصْنُوعَةٍ بِيَدٍ أَشْبَاهِ الْحَقِيقِيَّةِ، بَلْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ عَيْنِهَا، لِيَظْهَرَ الآنَ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ اللهِ لأَجْلِنَا.*
*25 وَلاَ لِيُقَدِّمَ نَفْسَهُ مِرَارًا كَثِيرَةً، كَمَا يَدْخُلُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ كُلَّ سَنَةٍ بِدَمِ آخَرَ.*
*26 فَإِذْ ذَاكَ كَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِرَارًا كَثِيرَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ مَرَّةً عِنْدَ انْقِضَاءِ الدُّهُورِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْخَطِيَّةَ بِذَبِيحَةِ نَفْسِهِ.*
*27 وَكَمَا وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ أَنْ يَمُوتُوا مَرَّةً ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ،*
*28 هكَذَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا، بَعْدَمَا قُدِّمَ مَرَّةً لِكَيْ يَحْمِلَ خَطَايَا كَثِيرِينَ، سَيَظْهَرُ ثَانِيَةً بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِلَّذِينَ يَنْتَظِرُونَهُ* 
*فبولس الرسول اوضح ان مافعله موسى النبى بامر من الهنا هو كان ظل للسماويات وللحقيقية سواء للاقداس الحقيقية او الذبيحة الابدية والفداء 
فلم يعتبر هذا الفن التصويرى الرمزى للاقداس الحقيقية فى السماء صنما لانه باختصار لا يمثل انه اله ينبغى له السجود او العبادة هو مجرد فن تصويرى عن الاقداس الحقيقية التى فى السماء ويمثل حضور الله فى خيمة الاجتماع *


----------



## Last_Day (3 نوفمبر 2010)

لا خلاص انا فهمت الجزء المختص بتابوت العهد اما بالنسبة لموضوع الكعبة انا هشرحه لحضرتك بالتفصيل 
في منتدي الحوار الاسلامي


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 نوفمبر 2010)

last_day قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة##############
> لا تصنع تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة لما هو موجود في الجنة


 _*فين مذكورة دي  وصية ثانية وفين مذكور كلملة الجنة؟*_


----------



## Last_Day (3 نوفمبر 2010)

Mor Antonios  يعني حضرتك جي بعد ما خلصت المناقشة تسئلني عموما حاضر الجنة او السماء معانهم واحد 
يمكن انا غيرت معلش من السماء الي الجنة لكن لو بحثت في الكلمة الانلجيزية heaven  هتلاقي انها بتحمل معانين 
معني سماء عادية والمعني الثاني جنة  ولكني عندما قرأت النص  الانجليزي لوصايا العشر كانت وجدتها هفن فنقلتها جنة اضف الي ذالك موقع يسمي ويكييبديا ستجد انه نقلها ايضا جنة  ولكن اذا كان  كنت معترض عليها فانا اسحبها واجلعها سماء كما تريد وها هي كاملة .  لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا ولا صورة ما مّما في السماء من فوق وما في الارض من تحت وما في الماء من تحت الارض. لا تسجد لهنّ ولا تعبدهنّ.لاني انا الرب الهك اله غيور افتقد ذنوب الآباء في الابناء في الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضيّ. واصنع احسانا الى الوف من محبيّ وحافظي وصاياي.


----------



## أَمَة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

last_day قال:


> لا خلاص الصورة وضحت جزاك الله خيرا ده بس الي كنت عايز افهمه


 

*يغلق الموضوع *
*لوصول الرد *
*منوعا للتشتيت*​


----------



## أَمَة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*حذفت المشاركات *
*الخارجة عن صلب الموضوع*​


----------

